# Steam Boiler Job



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Started replacing old WeilMclain number 77 boiler today. I thought I would share some of my work with these great creticers on the PZ. Haha. I'll keep posting picks as the job goes on. And anyone who does a lot of residential steam work would appreciate this system. Very well built system.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What are you replacing it with?? due to darks pixs.. doesn't look like it had enough header spacing.. are u reusing the main steam vapor trap on new boiler?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Replacing with a Weil-McLain SGO 7 section. With them old boilers your risers to the header didn't need to be as much because the older boilers like that old one had a much bigger steam chest to them and also they didn't make steam as fast either. And we are leaving the vapor trap intact. With out it the system wouldn't work properly. Next time I'll turn the flash on so we can see what we're looking at. Haha.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Couldn't see the Hartford Loop...
I have been collecting old boiler/furnace logo plates for years, did you save the ones off the boiler? I'm interested...
Been a long time since I've seen a 77, not many Weil steam boilers were installed in my area back in the day, mainly A/S, Arco. I mostly installed Burnham. How many BTU's on the new boiler?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried to save the old tag on the boiler. My apprentice scraped it with all the other junk. I even had it sitting with all my tools and he still picked it up and junked it. The Hartford loop was there and done right. I see a lot of steam boilers piped up wrong all the time. Not sure of the btus on the new one. But it's rated for 750 sq ft of steam.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Whew! Makes me tired jut looking at those old sections awaiting the big hammer and chisel... Easy access in and out? Only had a partial stair collapse in my years of doing that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Huh??????????? How was the old boiler take off connecnted to the existing header??


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Whew! Makes me tired jut looking at those old sections awaiting the big hammer and chisel... Easy access in and out? Only had a partial stair collapse in my years of doing that


Yeah it wasn't to bad getting the old one out.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't let rj see this.. Your steam header is bull headed and might cause velocity issues to the steam risers.. Also the use of non concentric reducers of that horizontal header connection can leave condensate left in the line and create banging.. Overall the workmanship looks proper..


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The takeoffs are in between the risers off the boiler.
The steam from the riser closest to the equalizer is fighting the flow of the condensate from the header.
Sorry for the bad news: however, check the manual's piping diagram.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......... WTFF??????


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Man you guys are a tuff crowd to please. The header was existing header that has worked for a very long time. Why won't it work like that now?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Gruvplumbing said:


> Man you guys are a tuff crowd to please. The header was existing header that has worked for a very long time. Why won't it work like that now?


Sorry. I know the feeling. That's why I delivered the news as soft as possible.
Over here, there is a good chance the boiler inspector will pick up on it.
Especially on a commercial (can be a tiny store-still commercial here) boiler, you buy the whole job, including the existing header if it doesn't match the near boiler piping diagram. It will most likely work fine.
It is an easy fix, though. You can plug the tee on the left hand side, and install a tee where the elbow is. Then reuse the elbow with a shoulder nipple.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> Don't let rj see this.. Your steam header is bull headed and might cause velocity issues to the steam risers.. Also the use of non concentric reducers of that horizontal header connection can leave condensate left in the line and create banging.. Overall the workmanship looks proper..












By non-concentric reducers do you mean bushings?

I remember the banging noises in the house at night meant the heat was coming up....ha ha. Upstate NY. Where I reside now, I don't see boilers.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Why didn't you guys use cast iron fittings??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> By non-concentric reducers do you mean bushings?
> 
> I remember the banging noises in the house at night meant the heat was coming up....ha ha. Upstate NY. Where I reside now, I don't see boilers.


If its banging, the replacment boiler wasn't installed properly


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Don't worry it's not going to bang. There is no possible way it can trap water.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gruvplumbing said:


> Don't worry it's not going to bang. There is no possible way it can trap water.


Improper header won't bangs but will take water out of boiler..


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll get my two cents worth in here. 1st off, nice work, clean install. As far as the header is concerned, you did exactly what 90% of all of us replacing residential steam boilers would do and it will work just fine because it is residential and provided you replaced main vents and radiator vents and the return piping is clear you won't have any velocity issues at all and that's because you won't be running any more than a half pound pressure on a residential system unless there are radiators a half mile away from the boiler. Look at it this way folks. The original system was designed and installed by someone that knew what he was doing. Those guys are few and far between. Only an handful of us left out there.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Why didn't you guys use cast iron fittings??


Because nobody carries them anymore


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that fiberglass or asbestos on that steam pipe ?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Is that fiberglass or asbestos on that steam pipe ?


Asbestos??? What's that. Never heard of such a thing. Are we aloud to say that word on here. Sounds like a bad word.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gruvplumbing said:


> Asbestos??? What's that. Never heard of such a thing. Are we aloud to say that word on here. Sounds like a bad word.


....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Biz, this is what you meant? :thumbsup: a lot of knowledge in there.


----------

